# how long does food take to get into breastmilk



## Jeanne_L (Jun 6, 2005)

I can't seem to find the answer to this in any of my books... if I eat something, how long before DS gets it second hand in my milk... or perhaps another way of asking the question... DS had two mucusy poops last night - how far back should I look for the possible offensive food that I ate? 24 hours? or does food pass through more quickly?


----------



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi there,

La Leche League published a great article a few months back entitled Anatomy of a Working Breast -- all the science behind breastfeeding. This is one of the issues addressed and you may be surprised to find that not much food "gets into" breastmilk. Same can be said for medications, etc., although one should always be cautious. Here's the link to the article, but if it doesn't work, just go to www.lalecheleague.org and search for anatomy of a working breast. It's really informative.


----------



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

Whoops. Forgot the link. Sorry. Here it is:

http://www.lalecheleague.org/NBindex-2000-2004.html


----------

